# Lindeburg Books



## navyasw02 (Aug 31, 2010)

So there's a few different Lindeburg practice books for mechanical, there's 101 solved problems, Mech PE Sample Exam, and Practice Problems for the ME PE. Which is the one(s) worth getting? I already have the NCEES 2001, 2008, and 6MS MD, but I think I might need some more practice problems. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MechGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> So there's a few different Lindeburg practice books for mechanical, there's 101 solved problems, Mech PE Sample Exam, and Practice Problems for the ME PE. Which is the one(s) worth getting? I already have the NCEES 2001, 2008, and 6MS MD, but I think I might need some more practice problems. Thanks for the help.


Get the one that accompanies the MERM. That's the best one.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 1, 2010)

I got them all. They WILL help you learn the material.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 1, 2010)

I went with the one that accompanies the MERM and the NCEES one.


----------



## Bman (Sep 1, 2010)

Definitely the pratice problems book that accompanies the MERM. I would also suggest getting the sample exam, it may be difficult, but there are plenty of good problems in there and they will help you learn the material. I would also suggest getting the other 2 SMS (HVAC and T&amp;F) to help prepare you for the morning section.


----------



## WandaKing (Sep 1, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I went with the one that accompanies the MERM and the NCEES one.


me too.


----------



## Sco (Sep 2, 2010)

I am new. But that does not mean I am not taking the ME PE Machine Oct 31, 2010!

I don't understand any of the jargon above. Is there a place I can go on this site to find out what all your acronyms, nomenclature, etc are? If not, I have the following questions:

What is MERM

What is "The one that accompanies the MERM" - is it a Lindburg, or an NCEES, or what (and I do not mean the MERM)?

What is "NCEES 2001, 2008, and 6MS MD" I would assume the first 2 are the book available on NCEES website.

"I got them all" means all the Lindburgs?

"I went with the one that accompanies the MERM and the NCEES one." I THINK I understand.

"Definitely the pratice problems book that accompanies the MERM. I would also suggest getting the sample exam, it may be difficult, but there are plenty of good problems in there and they will help you learn the material. I would also suggest getting the other 2 SMS (HVAC and T&amp;F) to help prepare you for the morning section." What sample exam? What is SMS and who is it by?


----------



## Sco (Sep 2, 2010)

NEVER MIND. I am up to speed. All the best, everyone.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Sep 3, 2010)

Sco said:


> NEVER MIND. I am up to speed. All the best, everyone.


Good. It took me a while to decipher what everyone here was talking about before I bought my books. :brickwall:

I'm taking HVAC and have the MERM and the 500 Practice problems accompanying it (sold separately)

I also have the PPI sample exam, the NCEES sample exam (a must everyone says) and the HVAC 6MS.

the 6 MS only have am and pm questions of HVAC. Many people recommend getting the 6 MS from the other two categories too to be up to speed in am section.

I might do that if I have time left.

About the other books (101 problems etc.) many people said they had too long and too complicated problems to be useful for the test (maybe useful for life, but the test has 6 minutes per question on average). I did not buy them for that reason.

you always just can buy the ones mentioned above and if you have time or feel like it, buy more. but when you start now, time really is tight if you really do all the practice problems in those books (unless you are really genius or have a lot of time)


----------

